# Ringbreast?



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well this is a new one for me. White body except a colored collar on the neck. Very neat looking. Wonder what it takes to breed one of these?
http://www.angelfire.com/ca7/pigeonloft/tufts1.html
The "lavender ringbreast" on the right side, second down.
I've seen some Nasal Tufts where the color extends down the breast, but I thought this one was cool because the ring is smaller.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't see the pic


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I promise, the picture DID show up for a while before Angelfire noticed and blocked it  Let me find it again.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Becky, Very intresting,in the book GENETICS OF PIGEONS by LESTER PAUL GIBSON.He has classified Pied markings into patterns. Here is what he has say "When a brest pigeons are bred to solid color;the F1 generation is solid color.The F2 segregate to near a 3 solid to 1 Moorhead pattern Thus the brest pigeon pattern is apparently a modified Moorhead pattern" *GEORGE


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

What is the moorhead pattern?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Moorheads have colored heads and tails, while the rest is white. Breast pigeons (colored head/neck) and Nuns (colored head, flights, and tail) are in the same family. The color on the head can be just the head or can extend down the neck and into the brest. I'm guessing it is the coloration of the breast pigeon with baldhead, so that only the color on the breast shows.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Moorheads have colored heads and tails, while the rest is white. Breast pigeons (colored head/neck) and Nuns (colored head, flights, and tail) are in the same family. The color on the head can be just the head or can extend down the neck and into the brest. I'm guessing it is the coloration of the breast pigeon with baldhead, so that only the color on the breast shows.


*Hi Becky, Levi in his book ENCYCLOPIDA OF PIGEON BREEDS has the Ring Breast pigeon listed as one of the Chinese Nasal-tufted pigeons, listed on pages 535-538.There are 6 photos, 4 are nasal tufted and 2 are plain headed.Five are colored black and white and one is a solid color, all this leads to confusion. It sure would be nice if someone had all 6 of these patterns to Test Breed. I think that those tests would show more then what Gibson came up with, but he is the expert and I am not. I just believe that he did not have all the white patterns in the chinese nasal tufted pigeons to work with. In any event it would a intresting subject to work on.* GEORGE


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well this is a new one for me. White body except a colored collar on the neck. Very neat looking. Wonder what it takes to breed one of these?
> http://www.angelfire.com/ca7/pigeonloft/tufts1.html
> The "lavender ringbreast" on the right side, second down.
> I've seen some Nasal Tufts where the color extends down the breast, but I thought this one was cool because the ring is smaller.


omg pretty and that black one almost looked blue to me and i don't meanas in blue bar i mean colbolt blue so pretty


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I will take a pair of those lavender ringbreast please, thank you very much!


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Just a guess:

When a "two patches" bird is bred to a self color, the F1 will look like a "snowflower" bird (http://www.angelfire.com/ca7/pigeonloft/tufts1.html). 
In F2 generation we can see Magpie pattern or white flights also.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't see the difference between two patches and magpie.
Magpie * solid gives white flights only.

http://giesecke-world.homepage.t-online.de/vdtonline.html
scroll down 2/3


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

"Two patches" = Magpie + "white shoulders"

Magpie + Self color = White flights +/- a little white area on their shields


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Henk69 said:


> I don't see the difference between two patches and magpie.
> Magpie * solid gives white flights only.
> 
> http://giesecke-world.homepage.t-online.de/vdtonline.html
> scroll down 2/3


It's just what they chose to call it. Many foreign breeds have their own names for certain patterns/colorations.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Could the white shoulders be isolated?


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Henk69 said:


> Could the white shoulders be isolated?


I don't know but you can see it bellow and in Swallows also.

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/1726_Viorel_Ficiu/WJKEHKPVOMJLLQUYJMM
http://spaikevio.sunphoto.ro/porumbei_mei_voiajori_jucatori_lahore_si_un_chinez/RKJVIUXSRLHFFLFUDBV

http://nistorad.sunphoto.ro/b-baltati_pe_negru/HRXODBBBXSIDPPQKHSV
http://nistorad.sunphoto.ro/b-baltati_pe_negru/MVECMSPAYAMWHTZQLML


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Iranian Toughie*

The Iranian Toughie Tumbler also has a white head, body, flights, tails witha color ring around the nexk,


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

dimerro said:


> I don't know but you can see it bellow and in Swallows also.
> 
> http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/1726_Viorel_Ficiu/WJKEHKPVOMJLLQUYJMM
> http://spaikevio.sunphoto.ro/porumbei_mei_voiajori_jucatori_lahore_si_un_chinez/RKJVIUXSRLHFFLFUDBV
> ...


Thanks.
How do you get the black necks on the "gazzi" pattern, or is it a common thing/easy to select for ?


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Many "gazzi" birds are not really gazzi ("z"). Their pied pattern is a sum of a few different white areas that looks like "gazzi". 

For black posterior neck, look at first pigeon bellow as it is a Kiebitz (or similar birds - the second bird) with a white crescent. 

http://nistorad.sunphoto.ro/b-baltati_pe_negru/ZRKTBAYLXRHDLJWIEQW
http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_8_jucatori_zburatori_1/25405559
http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15i_rom_zb/EFNAJZALXRZLHFIANFD

For me, this Galatzer roller isn't a "gazzi" bird, it is a self colored bird ("Z*+") that has several other white areas like white flights, hetero Baldhead and a white frontal spot.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That black bird with the white breast is really neat!


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

dimerro said:


> For me, this Galatzer roller isn't a "gazzi" bird, it is a self colored bird ("Z*+") that has several other white areas like white flights, hetero Baldhead and a white frontal spot.


OK. Could any of those white areas be another mutation at the Z-locus or did you do testmatings to confirm Z+?

I read somewhere that the Kiebitz pattern may be a grizzle derived color like whiteshields. But the blue one looks pretty ungrizzly to me... 
Blue whiteshield often show grizzle due to lack of spread gene.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

There is a young Kiebitz:

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/1710_Dumitru_Bila/16508098

This bird has a grizzly effect but has a pied area (white belly) also.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Henk69 said:


> OK. Could any of those white areas be another mutation at the Z-locus or did you do testmatings to confirm Z+?


Now I had only pied Galatzer rollers. But a cock like previous Galatzer roller but with colored head with a Baldhead hen (white head and white flights) could have a self colored young with white flights.

There are one of these matings (they are not mine):
cock 1: http://www.freewebs.com/chiscalin/apps/photos/photo?photoid=114523307
hen 1: http://www.freewebs.com/chiscalin/apps/photos/photo?photoid=34307880


----------

